# Gone a few days



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

As long as Achmed Ali Akbar Hussein doesn't blow a hole in the side of the plane I should be back Saturday night, and if he does ............... Cya, I've had a hell of a ride!


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

when you first get on the plane stand up and say anyone who wants to lite there shoe has to go through me first!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Let's roll


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

aight mayne. have a safe trip.
that acceleration on take off is the shiz!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bring us back something cool!!!


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Ain't worried about ya' bro.


Southern folks don't play that ****.


Whoop his ***, stick the shoe up his ***, light it and sling his *** out the cargo bay.


:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:



Just sayin'


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Made it southern California without many problems, well at least Achmed didn't show up. I'll be headed back late Saturday night.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

glad u made it there safe. recruit us some duner's while ur out there... tell them ill make them a section... haha!


----------

